
Ask HN: Am I obligated to transfer my domain? - throwaway3241
Back when I was learning to program, I made a clone of popular SaSS website I wished to work at. I picked a name that was &quot;startup-y&quot; and I&#x27;ve now received a Cease and Desist letter from a startup that had that name.<p>I don&#x27;t mind taking the site down as I don&#x27;t really need it anymore, but the letter says I must transfer the domain to them as well.<p>Is this something I have to do? It seems weird that the domain must be transferred if nothing is on it.
======
cjbprime
So the startup that sent the Cease and Desist has nothing to do with the
popular SaaS website you cloned?

Startups don't just get to bully owners out of domain names that use the same
name. If the domain was important to them they could have bought it before you
did.

This isn't legal advice, but I would take the site down (since it sounds like
you don't care about it), refuse to transfer the domain, tell them you intend
to keep using the domain but would consider having a conversation about
selling it to them.

